# Looking for new 1911?



## double t (Dec 28, 2006)

I currently have a new Colt Combat Elite and a Sig GSR 1911. The 1911 bug is a hard one to ignore so now I am in the market for another one but I can't decide. Take a look at the list of possibilities and let me know your opinions (good or bad)?
1. Springfield TRP
2. Springfield Loaded Operator
3. Dan Wesson CBOB
4. DoubleStar 1911
5. Kimber Warrior
6. Dan Wesson Valor

Thanks in advance for any help, information, personal experiences, or just general knowledge.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a tough list, I guess it really boils down to if you want railed or non-railed. You mention the TRP and the Loaded Operator, what about the TRP Operator? Be forewarned that if you shoot IDPA, the TRP Operator is not IDPA legal due to the 5" bushing-less bbl.

Looking at the options, the Kimber would be on the bottom of my list. 

Regarding the Double Star...too new in my book.

If I were looking for a gun to be more of a carry piece I would go for the CBOB, I really wish DW would make the CBOB with the finish from the valor. The Valor is hard to pass up, but if you all ready have some non-railed Gov't sized 1911s, I'd opt for the CBOB.

So again, railed or non railed? 

Non railed 5" I'd go with the Valor unless you can't find one, in which case the TRP would be my second choice.

If you don't want a rail, but also don't want a gun that's almost identical to your Sig (pending on exact model), go with the CBOB.

If you want a rail, I'd go with the Loded Operator if the TRP Operator is not an option.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

My vote goes for anything Dan Wesson!

just an FYI- Dan Wesson will not be continuing the CBOB in 2010, however, there will be a couple bobtailed guns available. The Valor will expand to an entire line of guns, containing both commander and full lengths, bobbed and regular frames. So, as VAMarine said, you will be able to get a black bobtail next year... and it will also be a Valor:mrgreen:

Exciting things coming from Dan Wesson! :smt023


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> My vote goes for anything Dan Wesson!
> 
> just an FYI- Dan Wesson will not be continuing the CBOB in 2010, however, there will be a couple bobtailed guns available. The Valor will expand to an entire line of guns, containing both commander and full lengths, bobbed and regular frames. So, as VAMarine said, you will be able to get a black bobtail next year... and it will also be a Valor:mrgreen:
> 
> Exciting things coming from Dan Wesson! :smt023


That's awesome news. :smt082


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

I can"t wait for a VBOB!!


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

No STI option?:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

mnhntr said:


> No STI option?:mrgreen:


STI is well worthy looking at. They make some really nice weapons:smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Man, that's a good list - several good guns there.

I wonder what the tie breaker will be.

How about buying one of each. :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Man, that's a good list - several good guns there.

I personally like the Kimbers and Springfields.

I wonder what the tie breaker will be.

How about buying one of each. :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------

